# Asia Argento 25x nackt oder barbusig



## dionys58 (30 Aug. 2009)

Asia Argento (* 20. September 1975 in Rom) ist eine italienische Schauspielerin und Regisseurin.
Für ihre Darstellungen wurde sie mehrfach ausgezeichnet, u.a. zweimal mit dem italienischen Filmpreis David di Donatello in der Kategorie „Beste Schauspielerin“. 
Außerdem hat sie WUNDERSCHÖNE Brüste, die sie gerne in ihren Filmen zeigt.
Hier sind entsprechende Caps aus "Trauma" (1993), Phantom (1998), B. Monkey (1999) und New Rose Hotel (1999).
Die FilmCaps der 00er Jahre dann später ... lol6


----------



## General (30 Aug. 2009)

für s Nackedei


----------



## Tokko (30 Aug. 2009)

für die


----------



## kervin1 (20 Dez. 2010)

Hübsch.


----------



## ko10hd (30 Sep. 2011)

spitze danke


----------



## vwo100303 (30 Sep. 2011)

Absolut lecker! .


----------



## aldighieri (31 März 2012)

Thank you


----------

